# Windows Vista VS Windows 7



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2009)

This Thread is for testing and benchmarking for Windows Vista against upcoming Windows 7 look though it more tests and benches along the way, Post your all your results here 
 BEST OS I'VE USED APART FROM THE BUGS
SO FAR ALL WINDOWS VISTA'S DRIVERS WORK WITH WINDOWS 7 BUT SOME OF VISTA'S VIDEO DRIVERS MAY NOT WORK IN SAME GAMES
I will post results as i go
here's a Everest Ultimate Edition test and Windows Experience Index
Frist screen shot is vista 64bit second one is windows 7 beta 7000 32bit


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 4, 2009)

3D Mark 06 and Vantage scores
vista tested with (180.48) 
windows 7 beta tested with prerelease- WDDM 1.1 (179.23)
with physx 8.11.18

i found out nvidia has been putting windows 7 drivers in with vista's Forceware will run a windows 7 test with 180.48 soon


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 4, 2009)

ok if you put your mouse over each screen shot it will tell u what your looking at, plus windows 7 beta 1 7000 is only out in 32bit vista is 64bit


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

which is 7 and what is xp?

????

http://picmarkr.com/

easy way to add watermark 

Also techpowerup.org

easier to read IMO or to see lol.




Oh Im on 64bit 7 lol


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 4, 2009)

here's some everest cache + memory benchmarks:

Windows 7:





Vista:





Notice the poorer copy speeds in Windows 7?  Does anyone else get this w/ Windows 7?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

I run mine in a bit I don't have xp installed tho

I just know that 7 is very much faster.....maybe it handles that differently 

IDK it's not that big of a difference. One little program in the background could change it the other way around very eaisly.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 4, 2009)

Ignore that comparison, I can't remember the settings I used for the Vista run but I've made a few BIOS tweaks and it's a little bit faster.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 5, 2009)

updated images oli_ramsay i didnt get that problem my memory speed were better in windows 7


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey I have an HD 4870 coming my way.. I will install Vista, patch it up do some benchies and install 7 seven again.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey I have an HD 4870 coming my way.. I will install Vista, patch it up do some benchies and install 7 seven again.



I'm running windows 7 right now. Guess I could do some benches on it.

So far though I do not like the Windows 7 UI at all. Greatly prefer Vista's UI. I think ill wait to see how service pack 2 fairs for Vista before I make the jump to 7 completly. Depends on the price of windows 7, dropped a bunch of cash on Vista and not about to run out and do it again.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> which is 7 and what is xp?
> 
> ????
> 
> ...



there not a beta 1 7000 Build out of windows 7 x64 yet only older perbeta's


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> there not a beta 1 7000 Build out of windows 7 x64 yet only older perbeta's



so u think


----------



## AltecV1 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont want do sound like a nub,but how much is win7 use ram?my xp uses 320-380 mb in desktop and vista 750-900mb in desktop!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i dont want do sound like a nub,but how much is win7 use ram?my xp uses 320-380 mb in desktop and vista 750-900mb in desktop!!



It also manages your memory better than XP even tho it uses more.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

So what do you like the most? Vista or 7?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> So what do you like the most? Vista or 7?



7 is superior to every other OS, ever.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 5, 2009)

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/16151

Even the first beta of 7 beats XP + Vista in 21 out of 23 benches.  I can't wait until it's released and I'm keeping build 7000 as my primary OS (until a newer build gets leaked )

Go MS!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://techreport.com/discussions.x/16151
> 
> Even the first beta of 7 beats XP + Vista in 21 out of 23 benches.  I can't wait until it's released and I'm keeping build 7000 as my primary OS (until a newer build gets leaked )
> 
> Go MS!



Well, I would get it, but since I don't torrent no more there is no luck for me, or until C.E.S. is over.



> Leak: Everything Microsoft is Announcing at CES
> 
> *• Windows 7 will hit public beta (or just grab the torrent now)*
> • Windows Mobile will get Flash by March (weeeeee!)
> ...


----------



## francis511 (Jan 5, 2009)

Do xfi drivers work with seven or is it the same deal as vista ?


----------



## soldier242 (Jan 5, 2009)

i don'T trust this 7 speeds ...since its all beta, i think the retail will be as fast/slow as vista

now how much RAM does 7 use when on desktop?


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 5, 2009)

i love windows 7 much more than windows vista...and i like vista alot!
i think 7 is faster and more stable than xp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2009)

soldier242 said:


> i don'T trust this 7 speeds ...since its all beta, i think the retail will be as fast/slow as vista
> 
> now how much RAM does 7 use when on desktop?



Not sure but I will let you know. (so long as I can get the disc to read in the computer. Read in laptop fine)

Here is my shot at it all. 

So far this is just *VISTA X64*

To add. Just at the desktop without any windows open, I use 1.41GB of my 4GB of ram. Running processes are 67. IIRC, vista uses about 40-50 processes on a fresh install. I will check up on W7. 





Here is *WINDOWS 7 X86*






EDIT: Added W7 screenshot. 

Overall the install for W7 took 20 minutes. I have already added in apps and they all install fine and I get no message of incompatibilities for the apps that I use. (So far)

I will be trying games a bit later on. 

A feature that i like is over by the task bar by the date and time. If you click on the tiny bar it minimizes to desktop. 

Microsoft even seems to be upping their index score as well. Unless you have an SSD, i dont think hdd's will get above 5.9. (my opinion could be wrong)

The GUI is great. I love it. All i need is an x64 version. Speaking of which, x86 does RECOGNIZE my 4GB but i dont think i can use all of it. Still only believe it can allocate 3.5GB. 

Ill post more a bit later.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay I spoke too soon. 

I am having problems getting Xfire (IM client) to show me the list of games that are not installed on my computer. I also tried installing the sound card drivers for my X-Fi (Vista drivers) and they will not install as it says it doesnt support this OS. So I am running with no sound. 

Unfortunately if I cant rectify this problem I am going to have to go back to Vista x64 until beta drivers are released.

Edit: I got the sound to work by using the troubleshoot compatibility with the drivers and I installed them with Vista compatibility. Sound works just fine. However, the app Xfire still doesnt want to have sound nor will it detect any games. I think that is just a bug with Xfire itself. It did the same thing with Vista to a degree.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Okay I spoke too soon.
> 
> I am having problems getting Xfire (IM client) to show me the list of games that are not installed on my computer. I also tried installing the sound card drivers for my X-Fi (Vista drivers) and they will not install as it says it doesnt support this OS. So I am running with no sound.
> 
> ...



you have to manualy install the drivers i did with the x58 chipset,and if there vista x64 drivers you will need the vista x86 drivers, and can you please post a Everest Ultimate Edition test thanks


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> you have to manualy install the drivers i did with the x58 chipset,and if there vista x64 drivers you will need the vista x86 drivers, and can you please post a Everest Ultimate Edition test thanks



I did install any needed drivers manually. 

What I ended up doing was installing Xfire and the sound card drivers via compatibility mode with Vista and now they both work just fine. I have sound and Xfire is now detecting games. 

If you look at my screenshots, everest ultimate screens are in there.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 5, 2009)

thats good you got it working, i just dont know why windows 7 is giving me a lower rating in memory looking at everest


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> thats good you got it working, i just dont know why windows 7 is giving me a lower rating in memory looking at everest



Only thing I can figure is that they havent fully optimized the rating system yet. Which is pointless to any one of us honestly.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 6, 2009)

To true I'm going to do some more benches tonight looks like windows 7 likes dx9 abit


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 6, 2009)

Tested with Forceware 185.20 Drivers UPDATED WITH WINDOWS 7 x64


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 7 is superior to every other OS, ever.



Even Windows millenium edition


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Even Windows millenium edition



Thats the only superior one.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 6, 2009)

wasnt Windows millenium just a big sp for windows 98


----------



## a_ump (Jan 6, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> wasnt Windows millenium just a big sp for windows 98



no it was a big fail for microsoft


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 6, 2009)

dammm im going to miss XP, but maybe i'll love windows 7.  Hated vista it was a crappy clocker version.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 6, 2009)

interesting they're putting out a beta, has anyone run or even installed any games yet?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 6, 2009)

a_ump said:


> interesting they're putting out a beta, has anyone run or even installed any games yet?



not that i heard of, i read an article about it in PC Mag. I'm more interested in how the OS will handle overclocking. My friends sister VIsta hated the overclock it kept insisting it was a hardware change in the OS.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 6, 2009)

ah, i just googled real fast and there was a short benchmark where farcry 2 and warhead each ran 3fps faster. haha nothing huge though. also all the pics and i don't see a sidebar? did they get rid of that?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 6, 2009)

added some more benches of vista along side windows 7, windows 7 runs fine with my oc i think it would run just as good or better than vista, and i've tried some games i will be posting some results soon


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2009)

a_ump said:


> ah, i just googled real fast and there was a short benchmark where farcry 2 and warhead each ran 3fps faster. haha nothing huge though. also all the pics and i don't see a sidebar? did they get rid of that?



Yes. Now all gadgets are stuck on the desktop and can be moved around. 



pepsi71ocean said:


> not that i heard of, i read an article about it in PC Mag. I'm more interested in how the OS will handle overclocking. My friends sister VIsta hated the overclock it kept insisting it was a hardware change in the OS.



Handles my 3.8GHz oc just like Vista. Nice and stable. No BSOD's. 



a_ump said:


> interesting they're putting out a beta, has anyone run or even installed any games yet?



WoW runs fine, CoD4 runs fine, Dead Space runs fine. Thats all ive tried so far. All work like they did on Vista.


Here is a list of things I have working under Win7 with no issues:

World of Warcraft
Call of duty 4 and 5
Dead Space
Xfire (compatibility mode)(IM client)
Mozilla Firefox 3.0.5
AusLogics Disk Defrag
Cyberpower PowerPanel
Nod32
Everest Ultimate
Tuneup Utilities 2007
CDBurnerXP


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 6, 2009)

Devil May Cry 4  MAX SETTINGS DX9-DX10 Test


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 6, 2009)

World in Conflict MAX SETTINGS








Company Of Heroes MAX SETTINGS DX9-10


----------



## Kursah (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I just installed 7 x86 7000, I do gotta say I'm impressed. I really want x64, as yes x86 detects 4GB, it only uses 3.5GB. Which is cool for now. But the install is just like the OS, fast. I am really impressed so far and I'm a Vista x64 fan!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 7, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Well I just installed 7 x86 7000, I do gotta say I'm impressed. I really want x64, as yes x86 detects 4GB, it only uses 3.5GB. Which is cool for now. But the install is just like the OS, fast. I am really impressed so far and I'm a Vista x64 fan!



Took me 20 minutes to install. 

The second the x64 version comes out im getting it.


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 7, 2009)

where can i download this!?


----------



## a_ump (Jan 7, 2009)

are most of you using this as your main operating system? i play css and tf2 a lot so idk if i want to install the beta and then have to re-install vista, and does it do it like an upgrade or do you have to do a clean install?


----------



## bobseptic (Jan 7, 2009)

i dual boot with vista 64 and windows 7 7000 x86

i have maybe used vista64 twice since installing windows 7.

looking forward to recieving windows 7 64bit

i play cod waw every night and GRID also runs smoother on win7. 

my creative xfi works fine but in windows vista RTM compatibility mode. (also win7 doesnt recognise my jmicron controller)

so far i have Zero issues (very complete @ very little bugs for a beta)

Anyone considering installing should partition a 2nd drive and install easily. (you also can upgrade from 32bit vista within windows)

All my Steam games work also, Roxio 2009, nero , clone dvd, teamspeak to name a few.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2009)

Umm I have 6gb but windows only picks up 2gb on my system.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2009)

there's a few bugs like the sidebar not working when UAC is turned off and hamachi network driver making IE8 beta open and run really slow when UAC is turned on runs fine when disabled, apart from that i wish there was a x64 version out because 2gb isnt much so im using vista x64 till it comes out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 7, 2009)

Who actually leaves UAC on anyway?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 7, 2009)

surprised nobody showed a dxdiag ss with dx11.... its included with the 7000 build.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy crap it does..


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2009)

cool now all we need is a DX11 video card and a game, is build 7000 going to be what the final builds going to look like?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 7, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> cool now all we need is a DX11 video card and a game



DX11 works with DX10.1 compatible cards. So yes, we needs some GAMES!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2009)

i got some slit lag when minimizing and maximizing windows so i turned off Animate windows when minimizing and maximizing


----------



## Kursah (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to install the latest release of DX9 to get some of my games working such as World In Conflict...not a big deal, but it needed about 36Mb worth of DX stuff from what the dxweb updater stated...I expected that tho. So far gaming is great, I get way better performance in WiC with 7 than Vista for DX10 performance though. I was very impressed, that and I'm using the new beta 185.20's, that might be helping too..I dunno tbh.


----------



## insider (Jan 7, 2009)

.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 8, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> cool now all we need is a DX11 video card and a game, is build 7000 going to be what the final builds going to look like?



i would say probly, beta's are used for de-bugging and what not, so there's probly only going to be performance improvements and maybe a few other visual differences with with official release


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am currently using Seven x86 on my Fujitsu Siemens V5355 1.7 ghz celeron laptop.

Works wonderfully  much better then Vista baisic which is what I had before 


Currently acquiring the 64bit version ( build 7000) for my desktop


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

when it the 64bit verison going to be out, i used the 32bit for to days then went back to vista, it was like going for windows xp back down to 98


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> when it the 64bit verison going to be out, i used the 32bit for to days then went back to vista, it was like going for windows xp back down to 98



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1146844#post1146844

There is a 64 bit version available, but I'd rather trust MS.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

Yey Its Out


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 8, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> there not a beta 1 7000 Build out of windows 7 x64 yet only older perbeta's



I'm installing windows 7 64bit 2000 build 2mrow


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

ill be installing it later on today


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've still only got 55% of it D:


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've still only got 55% of it D:


  well your betting me i've got 51% slow dl


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

just installed x64 and loving it good bye vista


----------



## francis511 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I had to install the latest release of DX9 to get some of my games working such as World In Conflict...not a big deal, but it needed about 36Mb worth of DX stuff from what the dxweb updater stated...I expected that tho. So far gaming is great, I get way better performance in WiC with 7 than Vista for DX10 performance though. I was very impressed, that and I'm using the new beta 185.20's, that might be helping too..I dunno tbh.



Like a couple fps or significant improvements ? Dx10 performance loss was the major objection I had to vista .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm gonna try the 64bit version tommorow,just got it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

tigger said:


> I'm gonna try the 64bit version tommorow,just got it.



dont for get to install the mp3 hotfix after installing


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Like a couple fps or significant improvements ? Dx10 performance loss was the major objection I had to vista .



DX10 performance loss in comparison to what exactly? Considering DX10 was only in Vista/Server 08 until now...lol. Some people like vista some don't, I eventually grew to like it after SP1 it rocked, at least in my experience.

 Like I gained about 15-20FPS average in World in Conflict significant improvement btw. 

As-far-as DX9 losses between XP and Vista seem really minor any more and have been for a while at least from what I've seen that's more of a minor deal than anything worth hating an OS for, at least with Vista x64. Hey if I lose a few FPS, oh well..I'm still getting great FPS..I did on my 1950xtx, pro, 9600gt, and gtx260. And 7 seems to really be kicking ass, I'm eager for x64 to say the least and so far x86 has kicked ass.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

i just downgraded to 179.23 video drivers the ones that come in windows update, nfs undercover would load video and then would bsod with 185.20 drivers works fine with 179.23


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> just installed x64 and loving it good bye vista




Mine has stalled on installing 

PROTIP: Don't click upgrade ha ha


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

with 185.20 drivers with 179.23 windows 7 update drivers i get 6.6 for gaming and 6.9 for memory


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2009)

My scores don't quite match up to yours ha ha






Still better then my vista scores though 

Other then my Aero performance.

Although I should be able to get my CPU score up by quite a bit more ( using a Intel e5200 and its only over clocked to 2.8 from 2.5 at the moment ) might be to push up my ram score too.

EDIT: What dictates the Aero score? I have a funny feeling its to do with the amount of RAM available+ graphics, if that is the case then me Aero score will go up tomorrow have 2 gb of DDrR3 @ 1600mhz coming.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

lol i dont know my mates laptops the same Aero performance is low i think it how much video memory you have


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have an Asus HD4350 512mb, would of though it it would of had a much better score, my shitty laptop is 3.1 on the same score.

I'll find out tomorrow when I install the ram.

And I'll let you guys know obviously


----------



## r9 (Jan 9, 2009)

This Vista does have expiration date. And is it legal to be used in company computer let say ?
And what is latest Windows 7 x64 bild ? And link of some faster torrent please.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone play cod5 on 7?


can u play in window mode?

Can u take a screen shot if u can play in window mode?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

why would u wanna play it in windows mode?


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> So what do you like the most? Vista or 7?



7 of course!! Even beta beats Vista and XP so I could imagine if the real version came out but it's gonna be a year later.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> 7 of course!! Even beta beats Vista and XP so I could imagine if the real version came out but it's gonna be a year later.



the beta will do me for now till 7 is out, it comes out this xmiss


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> the beta will do me for now till 7 is out, it comes out this xmiss



I'm gonna grab one the first second it's out! Maybe...


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> I'm gonna download it the first second it's out! Maybe...



Corrected, they should allow us to download the ISO and just purchase the license online, cut out the middle man and no need to wait...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> why would u wanna play it in windows mode?



Prove that the game will play in 7.


Have an email about it. I don't have a copy of COD5 at the moment to even try it.

So if any one could confirm it does work, and if they can play it in window mode with a screen shot more the better


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey haven't been keeping up with the tread. So is the conclusion that Windows 7 performs better? Does the beta play Games fine and which beta is that?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey haven't been keeping up with the tread. So is the conclusion that Windows 7 performs better? Does the beta play Games fine and which beta is that?



beta 1 build 7000 is the newst one out and the beta runs and play games fine some games run better on it than vista.



DaMulta said:


> Prove that the game will play in 7.
> 
> 
> Have an email about it. I don't have a copy of COD5 at the moment to even try it.
> ...


it does play how do i start it in windows mode


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

Alt-enter at the same time


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Alt-enter at the same time



tried that doesnt work in this game


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

cool some games that does not work on.

I can take your word for it tho


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> cool some games that does not work on.
> 
> I can take your word for it tho



the only game i've had problems with was NFS Undercover and that was with using 185.20 drivers, i went back to 179.23 and runs fine now  haha ill make a video and ill upload it


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> beta 1 build 7000 is the newst one out and the beta runs and play games fine some games run better on it than vista.
> 
> 
> it does play how do i start it in windows mode



open console and type the following:

r_fullscreen 0

vid_restart


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a few problems, Asus Smart Doctor can't run ( so I can't read Card temps and I can't automatically have a stable over clock  )

Also I can rerun WEI.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for double post, got WEI working and after some Graphics card over clocking got this 







Ran WEI twice after I got this score to make sure it was not tripping!

I imagine it is still tripping but still, pretty nice eh?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> open console and type the following:
> 
> r_fullscreen 0
> 
> vid_restart


here u go


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 10, 2009)

> The Windows 7 Beta only supports Windows Vista SP1 to Windows 7 upgrades. So if you intend to do an upgrade – be sure it is on a PC running Windows Vista with Service Pack 1. We are not yet announcing anything regarding finalized upgrade paths for Windows 7.



Is this true?  Will I have to install Vista and SP1 in order to upgrade to 7?  Or can I just format my C drive and pop it on?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you can also do a clean install with the disc.


----------



## DOM (Jan 10, 2009)

i did a clean install


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

yes you can do both, i would do the full install because its only a beta


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the latest build i think,its the one i downloaded from microsoft,minus the fix of course.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2009)

Updated will be adding windows 7 x64 3d mark scores with Forceware 185.20 Drivers soon


----------



## a_ump (Jan 15, 2009)

did anyone update from vista using the upgrade option?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2009)

people has tried but its better to do a fresh install


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

always best to install the OS fresh.


----------



## bobseptic (Jan 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> always best to install the OS fresh.



i upgraded my vista64 without problems. kept all my software and games. i can even play codwaw when others who did fresh installs cannot.

the idea of a fresh install comes from the days of small hard drives and windows 98, thats no longer the case.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2009)

bobseptic said:


> i upgraded my vista64 without problems. kept all my software and games. i can even play codwaw when others who did fresh installs cannot.
> 
> the idea of a fresh install comes from the days of small hard drives and windows 98, thats no longer the case.



not just that fresh install removes all unwanted drivers and dll files that the old os leaves behind, plus the upgrade in the beta is bugy and for some it does not work


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 15, 2009)

I tried to upgrade from vista 32bit to W7 64bit. It wouldn't let me, said that had to be done with the OS being upgraded running.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 19, 2009)

Updated post 1 and 30


----------

